# Gillo GT Riser



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I just sold, assembled, and tuned a new Gillo GT 25" Riser for a student. What a beautifully designed, made, balanced, and finished product. Kudos Vittorio. 

Gillo GT 25" Recurve Riser


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Larry-

My new 27" GT is set to arrive from Lancaster Archery tomorrow. I have always shot used risers. My journey back to shooting after shoulder surgery a month ago was an excuse for me to buy an excellent riser design with a large draw weight adjustment as I get back into the groove!

I chose the red riser to mate up to my Uukha long Tullai limbs (same as Ex1 Evo2).


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey Larry. How did you adjust the limb alignment system? In watching Jake's video, it seems that there could be some issues on this riser so I'm curious what your procedure was.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd also be curious what limbs you installed. My son's seriously considering buying this riser but the alignment issue could be a deal breaker for him.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

The limb alignment system is the same as the G1, with grub screws over the actual limb alignment screws. When I needed to use them I never had trouble getting them adjusted. The GT also has limb alignment marks, which were slightly off on my riser. Aligning the string with a longrod in the lower back bushing showed that the limbs were aligned correctly. I knew the limbs were straight as I'd used them on another riser, so this was more to confirm if the pockets were straight on the GT as set by the factory.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm pretty excited to try this riser. Other than tunability (adjustment), are there any other advantages over the G1?


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

It has a much more dampened feel. The only downside is the grip was finished differently and was too slick compared to the G1s.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Rael84 said:


> The only downside is the grip was finished differently and was too slick compared to the G1s.


Grip shape/fit/feel are a very personal thing. I happen to like the grip that came on my GT very much (with no modifications). - John


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I love the grip shape, as it is the same as the G1. Both are wood, but the finish is different on the GT's. I ended up just switching grips.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't adjust the limb pocket adjusters at all yet. Just put Galaxy Silver (about $100) limbs on it, got it basic tuned for the Carbon Impact 20/30 arrows and the student, and sent him off to get acquainted with the bow for several weeks.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

lksseven said:


> I just sold, assembled, and tuned a new Gillo GT 25" Riser for a student. What a beautifully designed, made, balanced, and finished product. Kudos Vittorio.
> 
> Gillo GT 25" Recurve Riser


Thanks Larry!

As a general comment about GT limbs alignment system, it is exactly the same on all our risers since the start of the G1 in 2014, based on the theory that if it works, better not to fix it. There are so many thousands of our risers around with that system, that nothing has to be told more about it. Maybe the first time the user will tighten too much the grub screws of the alignment and then may find it difficult to extract limbs, but for sure the second time he will learn what will be the maximum force to apply to the grub screws to avoid his self-generated problem.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m curious as to where you think Jake Kaminski went wrong when setting up the GT on his channel. He’s certainly experienced, and skilled. But he really struggled setting up the GT. I thought his insights were useful.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I am rehabbing after shoulder surgery so I bought the GT to allow me to shoot my limbs at reduced weight due to the highly adjustable limb pockets. I am using Uukha limbs. I followed the manual and reduced the limbs to the minimum setting.

I am getting a loud noise from the top limb pocket. I began adjusting the tiller from zero tiller all the way to -1/2" tiller. I tried a 8190F string and a D97 string. Same loud noise.

I then started adding draw weight. The pocket noise settled down when I added about 2-2.5 turns. The bow is now quiet. The limb pocket position is approximately 1.5-2 turns less than the factory settings. I see Gillo makes extended rubber bushings for the limb bushings. If I was going to shoot the bow at the minimum setting, I would try the extended rubber bushings which should add pressure to the bottom of the limb pocket to take up the slack.

I really like the features on this riser. I don't plan on staying at a light draw weight setting.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

biblethumpncop said:


> I am rehabbing after shoulder surgery so I bought the GT to allow me to shoot my limbs at reduced weight due to the highly adjustable limb pockets. I am using Uukha limbs. I followed the manual and reduced the limbs to the minimum setting.
> 
> I am getting a loud noise from the top limb pocket. I began adjusting the tiller from zero tiller all the way to -1/2" tiller. I tried a 8190F string and a D97 string. Same loud noise.
> 
> ...


I might have something to do with the reduced pre-load too. Sometimes ILF limbs "jump" on the limb bolts to create a distinct, very loud sound upon release if you turn the bolts out far. I have seen this problem with Formula limbs in some cases, but because of the extreme adjustment range on the GT, it might occur also with ILF.


----------



## CrimsonGuard (Jun 21, 2020)

Does anyone know the size of the screws/holes for the front-mounted weights and stabilizers on the GT?


----------



## psnguyen (Jun 15, 2018)

Is it not the regular 5/16" 24 thread?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

psnguyen said:


> Is it not the regular 5/16" 24 thread?


Yes, it is...


----------



## CrimsonGuard (Jun 21, 2020)

psnguyen said:


> Is it not the regular 5/16" 24 thread?


Thanks!


----------



## fugu58 (Nov 1, 2020)

Rael84 said:


> It has a much more dampened feel. The only downside is the grip was finished differently and was too slick compared to the G1s.


I switched to a Jager grip for that reason. Much better.


----------



## fugu58 (Nov 1, 2020)

biblethumpncop said:


> I am rehabbing after shoulder surgery so I bought the GT to allow me to shoot my limbs at reduced weight due to the highly adjustable limb pockets. I am using Uukha limbs. I followed the manual and reduced the limbs to the minimum setting.
> 
> I am getting a loud noise from the top limb pocket. I began adjusting the tiller from zero tiller all the way to -1/2" tiller. I tried a 8190F string and a D97 string. Same loud noise.
> 
> ...


Be sure that top of the tiller bolt is not getting hung up on the adjacent limb pocket cowling. I noticed that the swivel of a preloaded bolt can be pushed too far by the limb fork and catch the cowling, especially with the shallower fork on Uukhas.


----------

